# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Problme de lecture audio {MCI}

## yann458

Bonjour,

Depuis quelque temps ,quand j'coute certaines mp3 (avec bitrate variables) , le son est ROBOTIS/Deform.
Problme  lieu  sur les mp3 avec bitrate variables.
Comment faire , c'est  dire comment rsoudre ce problme ?
J'ai reinstaller Adobe Flash et Winamp , en vain.

Meme problme sur Windows Media Player , Winamp

Merci beaucoup

----------


## yann458

C'tait finalement la fiche de mes baffles mal connect.

----------

